# Nesting pigeons on my balcony



## eytanz

Hi,

So, I have a pigeon-related quandary. I live in York, England, and for the past three months or so, a pair of pigeons have been resting on a small bookcase that I kept in the balcony outside my bedroom. When they first came, my girlfriend and I got quite excited and were following the nest's progress, and then the eggs and the development of the juveniles. However, the mess that they made of the balcony, plus the noise they make early in the morning is starting to wear on us. Our original plan was to wait until the juveniles are old enough to leave the nest and then clean it away. However, both my girlfriend and I were away for a week now on work-related trips, and when I came by i discovered that the juveniles have relocated to another shelf (they're about a month old, and look like small adults), and there are two new eggs in the nest (the mother is incubating them as I write this).

I do really want to reclaim my balcony, but I don't want to hurt the pigeons or their eggs if there is any way to avoid it. As you can probably tell, I am quite inexperienced in pigeon-related matters. I should probably have search and found this community sooner, but given the situation that's developed, I want to know what to do.

1 - Is there a way for me to relocate the nest with the pigeon eggs without the mother abandoning them? If possible, I'd like to buy a pigeon-house or something where they can live without messing up the rest of my balcony. I don't mind sharing the balcony with the pigeons (if they're willing to do so), but I want to keep the mess contained.

2 - If there's no safe way to relocate the eggs, is it ok to get rid of them at this point?

3 - Given that the pigeons are unlikely to leave their current nest voluntarily, is there anything I can do to make them choose to leave it, or should I just wait until it is unoccupied and then clear it away? 

4 - I'm not sure if the juveniles know how to fly or not - is there going to be a problem for them if I clear the nest and bookcase?

Thanks in advance for answering what must be very naive questions.


----------



## PigeonQueen

Hello, someone with more knowledge might answer this later. But for now, can I ask is it possible for you to wait until the eggs hatch and the new squabs can fly? This will probably take about 8 weeks (I believe) The young pigeons that already occupy the bookcase might still be learning how to fly but they will leave soon I believe.

When the next lot of squabs arrive,in time they will also leave. However there will follow more eggs and this is when you must take them away immediately (very important) as a life is growing inside. You will have to remove the nest and the bookcase and make your balcony a place which is not attractive to the pigeons. 

I hope someone else will advise better. However I would like to thank you for caring about the welfare of the pigeons despite the fact they are making a mess and have entered your space. Please continue to be patient and kind as you have been. Balloons, childrens windmills (ones you buy at the beach) or silver cd's tied around your balcony( to make a jingle) might frighten them away. Please only do this when the birds are able to fly properly.

I hope someone else can offer more advice.

Jayne


----------



## eytanz

To be honest, I'd rather not wait another 8 weeks, I've already not had use of my balcony - which also means no fresh air in my bedroom, as the balcony door is my only window - for about 10 weeks, and I'd rather not double the time.

The new eggs weren't there on Wednesday, so they are quite young. How many days after they are laid can they be removed humanely?


----------



## Jaye

Quite honestly...there's nothing wrong with you not allowing the new eggs to hatch. 

18 days is typical time to hatch, so usually folks like to take them away at 10 days or less...

You have been quite gracious enough in allowing one brood to make it home. 

Some alternatives:

1) Just take the eggs away now...or take 1 egg one day, then wait a couple of days and take the second one.

The issue here becomes whether the parents will then return to the vicinity to keep feeding the current babies. They probably will, but there's a chance they might not, also....so this isn't the greatest solution.

2) Take one egg, one day, and place it in the freezer for about 4-5 hours. Take it out, let it return to a lukewarm room temperature, and then put it back. Then do the same with the other.

The parents will still sit the eggs, then at about 18 -20 days will catch on that they are duds and abandon them.

3) If you wish to, go online and buy some wooden pigeon eggs. You warm them and then replace the real ones with the fake ones. They are wooden because they will feel like real eggs to the parents...they retain heat when they are sat on, and they lose heat when they are not. Dispose of the real ones and again...come about 18-20 days or so, the parents will again realize this batch is a no-go.

If you can post pics of the babies, or at least give us an approximate age (kinda hard to tell how old they are from your initial post) we can tell you when they will fledge.

Usually, they hang out a few weeks around the nest area before they can actually fly and start following Mom and Dad around. They may become mobile in about 3-4 weeks old, but cannot really make any forays out until about 7 weeks old.

Also...just to give you all the info...assuming you deal with the second batch of eggs...the nest area is now their home-base, so to speak. So, once the babies do fledge and start to fly...parents and babies will still return to your balcony to sleep for the night.

If this is NOT OK with you...my suggestion would be to treat them gently. Once they fledge, at least allow them to return to their 'home' for a few more weeks before evicting them all. A young pigeon has a much easier time of it in the Feral world if they are 11-12 weeks old as opposed to 8-9 weeks old.

Sorry for the novella...hope this helps. And again, thanks for being so cool.


----------



## lisa-codie

*I also have a pigion poblem*

I have a pretty white pigion nesting on my balcony. But I also have a dog that goes out there and a 3year old daughter. Neither the dog or my child scares the tpigions. I am worryed for the pigions in any thing. I don't want the dog hurting the pigion or may daughter seeing it get hurt. They are just starting 2 build a nest. I keep clearing it every morning and there building biggerand faster every day. Any I'deas?.


----------



## spirit wings

lisa-codie said:


> I have a pretty white pigion nesting on my balcony. But I also have a dog that goes out there and a 3year old daughter. Neither the dog or my child scares the tpigions. I am worryed for the pigions in any thing. I don't want the dog hurting the pigion or may daughter seeing it get hurt. They are just starting 2 build a nest. I keep clearing it every morning and there building biggerand faster every day. Any I'deas?.


Keep taking away the material everyday, perhaps change or block the spot if you do not want them out there. This is an old thread from 2010, so if you need to post a new thread you can.


----------



## Jaye

Agreed. If you cannot keep the dog off the balcony, just keep removing the nesting material until the Pigeons catch on.

If you would be interested in seeing a Pigeon family, keep the dog and any other animals you may have off of the balcony.

As noted above, if you'd like to continue this discussion it would perhaps be better to begin your own thread.

Thanks for caring.


----------

